# simulacion del PIC



## CAZADOR (Jul 15, 2007)

hola a todos quiero pedirles un favor quiero correr mi programa del PIC 1684 en el circuitMaker pero necesito como haserlo no c si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## mabauti (Jul 15, 2007)

El circuit maker NO simula al 'f84

Utiliza el MPlab de microchiip (freeware) o el Proteus (buyware) para eso


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 16, 2007)

como suo el proteus alguienme puede  dar los pasos


----------



## sebastianvz (Jul 26, 2007)

mira hay un simulador de pic super chevere se llama

"picsimulatoride"

el progrma esta en la red pero en version de prueba ; lo unico que necesitas para simular es el archivo .HEX nada mas


----------

